# black Mountain



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

so you have a snowboard co. that makes shirts...congrats, you and everyone else that has access too cafepress.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

actually its my friends, i just think its cool

and actually thats just how he sells them online, i guess im not sure how it all woks but i know that he has a couple of shops selling them.

but congrats on being a douche bag.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds waaaaay too close to "Black Snow" so I think I'll pass.


----------

